# Changing spark plugs in a 2002 S$



## 02S4 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Changing spark plugs in a 2002 S4*

Is there a step by step procedure for changing the plugs on a 2002 S4 with the Bi-Turbo 2.7L out there that I could refer to?
Thanks for any help!

_Modified by 02S4 at 12:59 PM 11-26-2008_


_Modified by 02S4 at 12:59 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I've got a link, I did it yesterday & man it was much more of a pita than any other car I ever had:
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng82.shtml


----------



## 02S4 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*

Perfect!
Exactly what I was looking for... Thanks!


----------

